# City dog potty area?



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I lived in New York City during the 80s and had my first dog as an adult, a toy poodle. Literally surrounded by concrete. So yes, I’d suggest training the dog to go on concrete, obviously out of the way of major foot traffic of course. And always bring poop bags! Another suggestion: in New York there were trash cans on every corner. Not sure about where your daughter lives, but along with the poop bags bring a larger plastic shopping bag with handles to put the poop bags in. Much easier to carry around if you’re going for a longer walk.


----------

